# Woman Runs Over Boyfriend



## Raiser (Aug 4, 2011)

A crazed woman ran over her boyfriend twice leaving him brain damaged because she thought he'd cheated her at a computer game.

Erin Slingsby, 20, ploughed into boyfriend Kane Charles as he stood in front of her car after she'd stormed out of his house in Doncaster after an argument over the video game.

Mr Charles, also 20, managed to drag himself to his feet, but as he staggered towards his home, Slingsby mowed him down a second time.

He collapsed and woke up in hospital with a fractured skull and bruising to his brain, Doncaster Crown Court was told.

Mr Charles, a plasterer, faces years of rehabilitation and suffers from memory loss, impaired concentration, mood swings, constant headaches, and dizzy spells which means he can no longer work.

Ian Goldsack, prosecuting, told the court the couple had been in a relationship for two years before the incident in 2009. 

He said Mr Charles had followed her outside to give Slingsby her phone and had stood in front of the car to prevent her driving off, but the vehicle jerked forward, he fell back and hit his head on the road.

The court heard how despite feeling dizzy Mr Charles got up and started to walk back to his house but Slingsby turned the car around and he was hit for a second time.

Mr Goldsack added: ‘The next thing he knew he was waking up in hospital.’ 

Slingsby returned to the scene of the collision but denied any involvement and said Mr Charles had fallen or been hit by another car.

A year later she admitted to a friend and to her brother. That she was responsible. Slingsby, from Doncaster, pleaded guilty to dangerous driving.

She was sentenced to 11 months in a young offenders' institution. 

Slingsby was also handed a two year restraining order banning her from making contact with Mr Charles and a three year driving ban.

Judge Jacqueline Davies said: ‘It was an extremely serious incident and has grave consequences for Mr Charles.

‘He suffered serious head injuries with almost certain long term implications.’[/p]



Source


----------



## monkat (Aug 4, 2011)

Women, right?


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

Doesn't say what game it is and how/if he cheated.

We need to know these things man.


----------



## Devin (Aug 4, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Doesn't say what game it is and how/if he cheated.
> 
> We need to know these things man.



Second Life. ;A;


----------



## Lily (Aug 4, 2011)

Cheaters ALWAYS win. Therefore this story cannot possibly be true!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd say 'serves him right', but that wasn't much of a reason to run him over for.


----------



## Coto (Aug 4, 2011)

O_O

Yeah right driving twice over someone. Poor man


----------



## smile72 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, crazy bitch.....


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 4, 2011)

it just goes to show you, don't play games with mentally unstable women!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 4, 2011)

Must have been that time of the month for her.


----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2011)

I suppose things would go down differently if the genders were swapped. A man running over a woman twice the same day over a videogame would be thrown in a psyche ward anyday.... Double moral society standards.........


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 4, 2011)

These days people go nuts over things game related, the next thing we know is that you will get a fine if yuo don't walk properly.


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> you will get a fine if yuo don't walk properly.


I'm assuming you meant in game, if you didn't http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaywalking


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 4, 2011)

[youtube]DHzjgNoRmjg[/youtube]

I bet that would be the dudes reaction o.o.
crazy women..


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Getting pissed over a video game doesn't warrant an excuse to take it out on someone else.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 4, 2011)

When the guy fully recovers and recalls all that, he's gonna r*** that bitch.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 4, 2011)

Just more evidence that proves most women are crazy...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

ahh.. so passionate in getting revenge but this is quite evil


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 4, 2011)

She is not only ugly, she is incredibly fat. If he isn't ugly and fat as well, I understand why he cheated.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 4, 2011)

Why did she only get 11 months? It wasn't dangerous driving, it was attempted murder.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Aug 4, 2011)

this is retarded She TRIED to murder him. SHes an unstable retard. Honestly like every1 else says. If it was a man hitting a women he would be in jail for like 3 years. This is BS. Women man.


----------



## Celice (Aug 4, 2011)

Somehow her end-punishment seems light for the amount of irrecoverable damage caused to the guy.

Brain trauma is never safe.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> Somehow her end-punishment seems light for the amount of irrecoverable damage caused to the guy.
> 
> Brain trauma is never safe.


That is what I don't get. Most murderers don't get at least 1 year of prison, for that matter.


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow... Bitch needs to be tamed!


----------



## Santee (Aug 4, 2011)

Psh looks like she was the one who was using cheats in GTA if all she gave him was brain trauma. I mean if you've played GTA you would have at least picked up the knowledge to kill someone with a car.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 4, 2011)

Loving video game over his girlfriend is ridiculous. He need to think twice. Loving girlfriend or boyfriend is more important than video game. This girl is stupid to runs over boyfriend.. Thats stupid and she need to get help~!


----------



## hankchill (Aug 4, 2011)

She's an ugly bitch anyways... If I was with her, I'd find a way to run myself over!

Please note I would never speak rudely like that of anyone unless they did something terrible, like this "person" did.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> She is not only ugly, she is incredibly fat. If he isn't ugly and fat as well, I understand why he cheated.


u missed the videogame part


----------



## megawalk (Aug 5, 2011)

that lady is mentally ill...she cannot distinct love with hate...
i think somebody would be needing a forced treatment


----------



## Ikki (Aug 5, 2011)

Made me think of this.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 5, 2011)

"THATS CHEATING! YOU BROKE THE RULES!"

That was funny. Definitely what happened here.


----------



## Necron (Aug 5, 2011)

They guy should force her to eat her cellphone.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Sigh*
Rule one: You do *not* forget godmode.


----------



## Pyrmon (Aug 5, 2011)

She only got 11 months? She ruined the guy's life and she gets 11 months? What the FUCK?!?
She should get locked up in a mental hospital. Damn bitch.


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 5, 2011)

Well HOT! she looks good anyways she should be in prison for life or something she almost killed him thats attempted murder right there stupid 11 months i would ban her from driving forever


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Women, right?


I was about to ask the same thing.


----------



## Velotix (Aug 5, 2011)

Pyrmon said:
			
		

> She only got 11 months? She ruined the guy's life and she gets 11 months? What the FUCK?!?
> She should get locked up in a mental hospital. Damn bitch.


This. This to infinity.


----------



## ferofax (Aug 5, 2011)

...wait. why is there:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A year later she admitted...



so this actually happened way, waaaay before?


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 5, 2011)

my boyfriend has at least 3 women on his ps3 friend list do i run him over? no that is what sick people would do, Jesus christ! also what console where they arguing over and what game?, it dosn't say.


----------



## Pyrmon (Aug 5, 2011)

Velotix said:
			
		

> Pyrmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean:
[...What the FUCK?!?...Damn bitch.]? ?


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pyrmon said:
			
		

> Velotix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I'm pretty sure he meant what he originally posted.

Also, she should pay him every month, seeing as he can no longer work due to her she should work for him.


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 5, 2011)

Narin is next


----------



## tagzard (Aug 5, 2011)

Guy's. They were playing imvu and he virtually cheated on her. Becuase her avatar is as ugly as her face.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 5, 2011)

This woman obviously suffers from borderline personality disorder. I surely hope that along with her punishment some court ordered counseling or therapy was issued or at least suggested, but then that leads the discussion in the path of do we rehabilitate or simply incarcerate people for crimes.


----------



## scott1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, this is just so insane! Must of been very mentally unstable to do this especially over a video game.


----------



## clegion (Aug 5, 2011)

Jesus christ, you ram a car into a person because he "cheated"? in a f-in video game?, what is wrong with this person ? This qualify as an attempted murder isn't it? Why she is only getting 11 month, the guy got damaged for LIFE


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 5, 2011)

_Post deleted my RoyalCardMan_.
_Reason: It is irrelevant to the topic and is very stupid - RCM._


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 5, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Wat? Not throwing a woman in jail for attempted murder because you'd feel guilty is discrimination.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Well that's nice... I hope there is some unannounced reason as to why her punishment is so minimal.



			
				TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My advice is to ignore him >_>;


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 5, 2011)

_Post deleted my RoyalCardMan_.
_Reason: It is irrelevant to the topic and is very stupid - RCM._


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your joking because that's just...wow.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No man. Women have been convicted of attempted murder many many times, all around the world. 
Now they may not have pursued this level of conviction because they thought the case to be too weak to win,
but I seriously doubt it was due to fear of some "women's rights group" protesting.
Could you seriously see any angle where you would want to protest in favor of this woman?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2011)

If not Attempted Murder, Assault with intent to do great bodily harm should be the charge.  She hit him with the effing car TWICE!!!

Although, my wife gets pretty crazy when we play Soul Calibur...I'm not sure she would ever hit me with the car over it.



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my advice is to ignore him...seriously...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 5, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> If not Attempted Murder, Assault with intent to do great bodily harm should be the charge.  She hit him with the effing car TWICE!!!
> 
> Although, my wife gets pretty crazy when we play Soul Calibur...I'm not sure she would ever hit me with the car over it.
> 
> ...


My post was stupid. Ignore me. I will delete it.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 6, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Made me think of this.



Ha ha...more like This


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 6, 2011)

Pffft, women.


----------



## Verttech4 (Aug 6, 2011)

That sounds very scary o.o


----------



## Gus122000 (Aug 8, 2011)

11 months?! I bet if it were a man he would get life. Ridiculous court system.


----------

